# Lab pup Feeding



## bmwcash10 (Oct 11, 2006)

I just got a new lab pup and was wondering how much food he should get each day? Also should I feed him twice a day or three times? He is eight weeks old.

Thanks
bmwcash10


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I always feed my pups twice daily but if your schedule allows you can feed him three times I don't think it matter that much.

As far as how much I would use the recomedtations on the back of the dog food bag as a generel guide. What kind of food are you feeding him? Some people just put food in a dish and let the pup eat as much as he wants at that age.


----------



## bmwcash10 (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm a school teacher so I could feed him three times a day but I think I'm going to keep him eating twice a day. Right now I'm feeding him Iams dog food. My wife bought it the other day so I going to see how he does on this food. Anybody have any suggestions on a good puppy dog food?


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have become a huge fan of Eagle Pack, it costs more than Iams does but I feel it is far better and therefore worth the price.

Other quality foods are Nutro, Pro-plan, and science diet.

Pro-plan seems to be the most popular choice among bird dog owners however I have never had good luck feeding to my dogs.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have two labs, one is eight months and the other 3-4 months. They both eat Science Diet Puppy Large Breed. This food is more expensive, but I think it is well worth it. My dogs have nice shiny coats and are very healthy. I have seen a couple of the pups from the litter that I got my 8 month old from that aren't on Science Diet and are on Ol roy and something else and my pooch has a way nicer looking coat and seems to be growing a little faster even. Around here the cheapest I can find a 44lb bag is around $35 but i have caught it on sale for something like $26 and stocked up so the price wasn't that much of a hit.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a 7 month old lab and when i brought him to the vet, he told me the best foods are pro plan. nutro, purina one and Iams, but he aslo said that iams has a lot of fillers compared to the other ones, he told me to read the labels and find one with 3 meat sources ilisted in the first 5 ingredients. purnia one is the one i found and mt lab loves it.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I found this on another fourm, Not really sure what to think of it but here it is.

http://www.iheartpaws.com/articles/35/3/Dog-Food[url]


----------



## bmwcash10 (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the input I'm really enjoying the help!!!


----------

